# found an apple i phone when swimming



## RCO (Aug 24, 2016)

I often don't post " modern " items I find when out looking for bottles but though this cell phone was worth taking a picture of if nothing else . I found it near a dock in a higher end cottage era on one of the larger lakes . it doesn't look like its been in the water that long but doesn't appear to work anymore . and not even sure how to open it but it did have a lot of water inside . 

not even sure what model it is , just says apple I phone on back and had one of the ugliest covers on a cell phone I had ever seen on back .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 29, 2016)

River treasure!!!!!  
I don't think I've ever found a cellphone before, shame it doesn't work.  I'm not sure of the model either, I think it's a 4 or newer.  At the very least it's good to get old electronics out of the water, those things have some nasty chemicals in them, especially the batteries.


----------



## RCO (Aug 30, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> River treasure!!!!!
> I don't think I've ever found a cellphone before, shame it doesn't work.  I'm not sure of the model either, I think it's a 4 or newer.  At the very least it's good to get old electronics out of the water, those things have some nasty chemicals in them, especially the batteries.



I've found a few cell phones before over the years  but usually in worse condition , I found a plug and plugged it in and said the battery was dead , appeared to have some life than I tried to charge it and it just got all warm and wasn't doing anything . I'm pretty sure it doesn't work at this point


----------



## jk666 (Aug 30, 2016)

My son took his in the ocean and the case failed, he was still able to get $100 for it at http://www.usell.com/


----------



## RCO (Aug 30, 2016)

jk666 said:


> My son took his in the ocean and the case failed, he was still able to get $100 for it at http://www.usell.com/



looked it up its an iphone s5 , so it is fairly new . 

I checked the usell site and not working its only worth $19.50 but they pay shipping etc . however doesn't seem to be available in Canada , was nothing there to select an address in Ontario Canada , only seemed to be for US


----------

